# Are all types of mint good for bunnies?



## Tweetiepy (May 21, 2010)

I have some spearmint growing in my garden - can my bunny eat this or can they only eat certain types? Peaches/Patches has done a week of romaine lettuce & dandelion greens - I wanted to try another type of green - can he have spearmint?


----------



## Inle_Rabbitry (May 21, 2010)

Yes, spearmint is alright for rabbits, and in fact they enjoy it very much. Just be sure not to give it in large quantities as it can cause stomach problems. In small amounts, it can also be used to treat colds, eye inflamation, and to stimulate both the liver and digestive tract muscles to aid in bile flow.

It is also advised to feed fresh mint only after being harvestedright before flowering.


----------



## Tweetiepy (May 21, 2010)

I haven,t any idea when this stuff produces flowers I don,t recall seeing any last year - is it okay to feed it anytime before it flowers? or does it have to be just before it flowers?

Do they eat the stems too or just the leaves?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 23, 2010)

Stems and leaves are both OK 

I hadn't heard that about the flowering before, Inle? Can you tell us more?


----------



## Inle_Rabbitry (May 24, 2010)

The reasonis becasue the mint leaves contain the highest content of oil just before flowering. The oil in the mint is what gives it it's taste (which is why bunnies love it so much of course!), aroma, and medical benefits. After flowering, the plant quickly looses it's oil and advantages.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 25, 2010)

I pick the mint the whole time it grows, from the time it starts in spring, to after it flowers late summer. Hazel eats it any time of the year, but seems to prefer the young spring leaves.
I think the oil content is only important if you want to use it medicinally, or maybe for drying for spices.
I don't think rabbits care one way or the other .

Yes, stems and leaves are both eaten, so are the flowers!
And yes, pretty much all types of mint are ok. We grow spearmint, regular mint, pineapple mint, apple mint, chocolate mint and orange mint.


----------

